# I fell in the pool with my Kindle...................



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

LUCKILY my kindle was in the trendy digital waterproof case....... NOT A DROP of water got near it.  Now that itchy little question of "Would it really work if it fell in"  has been answered.  I NEVER go near the pool without the TD case, I've DROWNED  too many cell phones to thinK that at some point the kindle wouldn't end up in the water........ I do some real QUALITY READING WHILE FLOATING IN THE POOL!  Do I recommend the waterproof case... YOU BETCHA!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! You were really lucky. Glad to hear that your case worked!


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow-very lucky. I read in the tub every day & I don't know how many times I have almost dropped it. I guess I really should get one of those covers too.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I haven't submerged mine in water, but I felt my K2 was well-protected at the beach inside the Trendy Digital pouch. It was very windy & I did not have to worry about damage from blowing sand. And it stayed dry during a sudden shower.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad to hear that it worked!     I think I may need to purchase one!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm never near a pool, but that sounds great for the tub and a klutz like me!  

Glad your kindle stayed safe & dry!


theresam


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, this makes me want one too!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

wow. 

I've talked on the phone and stuff in the pool but I've never ruined a device that way.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Glad to know it works. I use mine whenever I'm around water. Living in Florida means lots of water.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't have a waterproof case, but I never take my Kindle near the pool. Still--I think Sunny Kindle needs this extra protection for rainy days and stuff and just because I think he needs a lot of accessories. Outfitting my Kindle baby is starting to remind me of the days when my daughters had Barbie dolls and the dolls turned out to be such high maintenance with all their clothes, pink cars, boyfriends, etc. Yesterday I told my husband I want him to build me a Kindle house. I'm thinking something similar to a nightstand with a lot of compartments for the different cases, skins, covers, light, and charger. I'm thinking a drawer on top for Sunny to nest in. Of course, I will have to line this drawer with a soft blanket of some kind, preferably one with a nice color and design that won't clash with the other accessories. And I'll need a smaller drawer for Thor, my iTouch. Do you think I should ask DH to add a drink holder on the side for my coffee?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used my waterproof case on the beach, not because I was near water but because I was near sand.    Also, if the weather was going to be iffy but I was going to be outside.

It's a good accessory to have, just in case....

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just came back from vacation where I was sitting by the pool. I also used the Trendy Digital  Pouch. I did not want to take any chances.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

oh u got so lucky, whew


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have one of those bathtubs with jets and I read in it everynight with my kindle or my DX I use this case, as it fits both well: http://www.amazon.com/Kwik-Tek-Multi-Purpose-9-Inch-12-Inch/dp/B000OF72WK/ref=cm_cr-mr-title (the Kwi-tek)
I've dropped it in the (bubbles and water) once and it was excellent protection.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

Good to hear, I'll be getting one of those cases very soon as we are heading to Jamaica in October (yipee!).  I plan on laying in the shade on the beach and reading for hours and hours!!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I went to st Pete beach for a week and
although I didn't take her in the water
I used the waterproof case to protect
from the sand. I live in FL.  I couldn't be
without this trendy digital case.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So glad to hear everything turned out alright.  Thanks for sharing your experience with us.  
I really want to get one of these covers.  Actually, I'd like to go somewhere that required the 
use of one of these covers.
deb


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so glad you were using the trendy digital case and that everything turned out A-OK!  Thanks for letting us know they really, really work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> So glad to hear everything turned out alright. Thanks for sharing your experience with us.
> I really want to get one of these covers. Actually, I'd like to go somewhere that required the
> use of one of these covers.
> deb


You can use them to read in the tub, Deb. You are taking baths, aren't you?


Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, I am taking baths.  I really was hoping for something more exotic than my bathroom though.  
Oh well, maybe next year.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Yes, I am taking baths. I really was hoping for something more exotic than my bathroom though.
> Oh well, maybe next year. LOL.
> deb


Congratulations on going over 4000, Deb! WOOHOO!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Betsy.  I hadn't even noticed.

woo hoo for me.
deb


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

So glad your kindle survived the dip in the pool...


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, that must have been a scary moment. Glad K is okay. But now do the K towel accessories start for the accidental fall in?


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

cheeki said:


> LUCKILY my kindle was in the trendy digital waterproof case....... NOT A DROP of water got near it. Now that itchy little question of "Would it really work if it fell in" has been answered. I NEVER go near the pool without the TD case, I've DROWNED too many cell phones to thinK that at some point the kindle wouldn't end up in the water........ I do some real QUALITY READING WHILE FLOATING IN THE POOL! Do I recommend the waterproof case... YOU BETCHA!


Thanks for sharing this. For those people who have purchased a Kindle DX, please note that TrendyDigital has similar Waterguard Waterproof case for Kindle DX.

Link:
Waterguard Waterproof case for Kindle DX

Kevin
TrendyDigital


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

i know whats goin on my wishlist!!! lol


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Kevin2088 said:


> Thanks for sharing this. For those people who have purchased a Kindle DX, please note that TrendyDigital has similar Waterguard Waterproof case for Kindle DX.
> 
> Link:
> Waterguard Waterproof case for Kindle DX
> ...


I have one for my KDX also.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I've wanting to get one of these, but I don't see a reason why I would ever need one because I take showers anyhow.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm really glad the case worked and my kindle is none the worse for its dip


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I, too, have a Trendy Digital waterproof pouch and I LOVE it!  We have a boat and I never take Roarke out without putting him in it!  One never knows when a splash will come up and get him!  The pouch has been a lifesaver although I never submerged it.  It has been proven a safeguard in splash situations.... It is not very expensive and worth every penny!


----------

